# Erster Selbstgemachter Song - Feedback



## jojogangsta90 (11. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich würde euch gerne unseren ersten selbstproduzierten Track vorstellen.  Er ist von uns (O.H.D.R.E so nennen wir uns xD) selber komponiert und  selbst gemastert, etc. . 
Vllt. könntet ihr es euch mal anhören, ggf. anderen zeigen, den wir  würden gerne ein Feedback bekommen und möchten natürlich auch dass  andere diesen Song hören, da schon
etwas Arbeit drinne steckt, also wäre es super wenn er sich etwas verbreitet 
O.H.D.R.E - Killer On The Road
 
PS: Feedback wäre super über die Mixing Qualität, weniger über den Text, den der hat nicht besonders viel Inhalt :p


----------



## Deeron (11. September 2014)

Okay... Feedback... 
1. Ich schließe die augen und habe einen RTL2-Bollywood-Film vor meinen Augen. Zumindest bei sänger nummer 1. War das eure Absicht ist es gut gelungen, denn Stimme und Melodieverlauf der Musik sowie die Dampleauswahl stimmen 
2. Der rap (sänger 2) passt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zur Musik die dahinter liegt. Das Pfeifen klingt komisch. Zu hoch, zu viel, überladen. 
Für mich persönlich klingt das ganze noch etwas unausgereift und unharmonisch, aber ich lass aus neugier ein Abo bei eirem YT-Chanel allein um die Entwicklung zu verfolgen.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (11. September 2014)

Okay Vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Ja es ist schon etwas viel im Hintergrund vor allem das Pfeifen .... In der Schule wurde das Pfeifen z.B. positiv aufgenommen, andere Meinung (wie deine) lehnen es aber auch ab...
Es ist denk ich auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Für den nächsten Song habe ich den Beat deutlich minimalistischer gestaltet. Der Refrain ist auch schon fertig, die Parts fehlen. Das braucht aber auch Zeit, vor allem jetzt wo die Schule angefangen hat (Mein Username hat nichts mit meinem wirklichen Alter zu tun  )
Trotzdem Vielen Dank


----------



## Deeron (11. September 2014)

Kann auch einfach an meinem Gehör liegen ^^.  Dass verschiedene Sachen unterschiedlich wahrgenommen werden, dürfte inzwischen klar sein.


----------

